

Promising B2B/SaaS startups from YC demo day - ayanb
http://insights.credii.com/yc-demo-day-w14/

======
mattmanser
I'd bet on unbable & abacus.

Both huge untapped markets. Unbable especially with providing translation
services for customer support to allow earlier entry into European and Asian
markets for american startups.

Abacus because expenses are a real pain and make employees unhappy.

If I could short algolia I would. Just seems to be generating buzz as it
sounds developer cool, but is not a practical solution. Perhaps I
misunderstand it.

~~~
jlemoine
We have received tons of positive feedback about our product, but we also want
to have feedback of people like you. Can you give us the reason why you think
this is not a practical solution ?

~~~
mattmanser
It's a combination of:

1\. Keeping all your data in constant sync with a third party 2\. You'd
obviously have to do a sanity check now and then, even more code 3\. Search
isn't that important on most sites, 2.5% of visitors use ours 4\. Trusting
what is some of your most business critical information to a third party 5\.
Extra point of failure

We have an autocomplete (with all the 'reinvented' features you list), but it
sorely needs some TLC to handle mis-spellings. I like the idea of that kind of
easy to use auto-complete.

But on _my_ server.

As I say, perhaps I'm not the target market.

